# What is the factory wheel size for an MK6 Jetta?



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

Car is a year 2017 with OEM 16" alloy wheels, but I'm looking for a set of steelies that'll bolt right up. 

Do 5x100 15" wheels fit? How about 5x112 16"?

Thanks.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

g&g said:


> Car is a year 2017 with OEM 16" alloy wheels, but I'm looking for a set of steelies that'll bolt right up.
> 
> Do 5x100 15" wheels fit? How about 5x112 16"?
> 
> Thanks.


Mk6 is 5x112.


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

GasInMyVeins said:


> Mk6 is 5x112.


Thanks for the reply. 

Do you by chance know what offset I should stick with?


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Offset needed varies by width. Take a look at willtheyfit.com.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I use these on my B6 but will work on your MK6 also, all specs listed
https://www.summitracing.com/parts/usw-62-76521s/overview/


----------

